# WMA WFR qualify for NREMT EMR?



## Summit (Nov 7, 2014)

Does taking a WFR class let someone sit for the NREMT EMR exam?
I know it used to be that WFR classes would let people sit for the NREMT FR exam, but new requirements and all that?


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 7, 2014)

Summit said:


> Does taking a WFR class let someone sit for the NREMT EMR exam?
> I know it used to be that WFR classes would let people sit for the NREMT FR exam, but new requirements and all that?


Looks to me like SOLO's may qualify: http://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/fstems/ems/training/course_and_exam.html
The site says that there are a bunch of EMR courses in Conway with the course director listed as the same person who administers SOLO's WEMT course (which is an NR-qualifying EMT course).

(NB: I took SOLO's WEMT as my initial entry EMT course. Based on the folks who joined us in the second half of it as an EMR to EMT bridge, I would bet it qualifies -- they were WFRs and bridged to NREMT.)


----------



## Burritomedic1127 (Nov 8, 2014)

EpiEMS said:


> Looks to me like SOLO's may qualify: http://www.nh.gov/safety/divisions/fstems/ems/training/course_and_exam.html
> The site says that there are a bunch of EMR courses in Conway with the course director listed as the same person who administers SOLO's WEMT course (which is an NR-qualifying EMT course).
> 
> (NB: I took SOLO's WEMT as my initial entry EMT course. Based on the folks who joined us in the second half of it as an EMR to EMT bridge, I would bet it qualifies -- they were WFRs and bridged to NREMT.)



I also went to SOLO first for the WFR then the second half of the WEMT/NREMT course and if I can remember, don't quote me, but I'm 90% sure you can sit for the NREMT FR exam after a WFR course in NH. Def going to be a state by state case for sure but NH you should be good


----------

